# Please read....



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.petitiononline.com/ND1499/petition.html


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Tak
What is the purpose of this petition? I can't bring it up.
Wes


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I signed it hope every one else does!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

To: North Dakota Legislators 
Dear Sir/Madam:

I am writing in regard to House Bill #1499. We, the sporting dog community, have recently learned from the North Dakota Fish and Game that individuals in North Dakota began this quest to pursue changing the training date for professional dog trainers. It is our sincere opinion that the professional dog trainers who have come north each summer, and have for decades, brought with them the gift of fiscal assistance and long lasting friendships to many rural towns and their inhabitants, are unfairly targeted by this needless legislation.

These dog trainers substantially add to the local economies for the two to three months that they are in residence. Most are gone, returning to their southern environs, by September 15th. They travel thousands of miles each summer, possessed with the sole intention of making progress in the training regimen of their clients' dogs. There is an essential need of a time span of approximately 40 - 60 days, starting after the 4th of July, to make progress with field trial dogs and hunting dogs alike. This time is the single most important training a dog can have in its life! National Champions and many good hunting dogs are made on the prairies of North Dakota. It is imperative to recognize that Professional Dog Trainers do not shoot the birds. It is similar to fishing and utilizing the catch and release method. Maintenance of the resource is paramount to the trainers! More importantly, evidence shows that partridge, grouse and pheasant populations have increased in the state and that these trainers have very little, if any, effect on the birds and their habitats.

The instigator and sponsors, clearly, have misjudged how many lives this legislation would affect. It is not just the trainers; it is the landowners, business owners and dog owners alike, who, yearly, support this sport. It is a sport that depends, profoundly, on the trainers and their relationships with landowners in the north. In North Dakota alone there are approximately 60 licensed professional trainers and the lives that are entwined with theirs are numerous. The effect of this legislation would surely, seriously impact the economies of these small towns!

We, respectfully, request that you consider, seriously, the ramifications of this potential legislation and decide that the cost is entirely too great to enact it. Thank you!

Sincerely,

Sincerely,

The Undersigned

View Current Signatures

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Opposition to ND House Bill 1499 - TNy Petition to North Dakota Legislators was created by and written by Thomas & Shannon Nygard ([email protected]). This petition is hosted here at www.PetitionOnline.com as a public service. There is no endorsement of this petition, express or implied, by Artifice, Inc. or our sponsors. For technical support please use our simple Petition Help form.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK, 

I'm just curious, what are the dates the "man" is proposing? I can't find it anywhere. 

I, for one, find it a good thing to close down certain areas to training during wildlife's critical times. Utah does it. So do most western states.

Just a thought, I didn't sign it until I know.

Caleb


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Not that I wan't to stir the pot, but if you don't live in, and are a registered voter in NoDak, they won't care what you think, and your name will be pulled from any official petition.


----------

